# 8-Legged Kids.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Greenbottle Blue 

*** Pictures removed due to size ***

L. Parahybana 

*** Pictures removed due to size ***


Aphonopelma Sp. New River (who is 0.25")

*** Pictures removed due to size ***

The most you ever see of my P. Irminia:

*** Pictures removed due to size ***


Within the next week I will be getting two P. Murnius, one A. Avicularia and one G. Rosea


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oooookay. I knew I shouldn't have looked!


----------



## RogueRed26 (Jul 15, 2010)

Growing up, our elementary class pet was a tarantula named Goliath, while the kindergartens class had a smaller tarantula named David. Looking back, it was an odd class pet. We all would get together during recess and collect grasshoppers and crickets for them to feed. As a class, we would watch him feed and molt his skin every few months. We even would handle him and pass him around class. Though, if you ask me now to grab one, I am just terrified. The guts you have as a kid.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Greenbottle Blue is really pretty!!! What's that old saying, beauty is in the eyes of the beholder because I can't say the same about the other two!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I knew I shouldn't have looked!!!! I'm terrified of spiders


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeep! Pretty yet scary. 

Hey, aren't you on Pitbull-Chat? I'm ButterflySouls on there


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

There should be a warning. I thought 8 legged meant 2 dogs!!!

No offense but I hate spiders and the bigger the more I hate them!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I think they are beautiful, but I own over 50 reptiles so arachnids aren't to weird for me,lol I love the green bottle blue I don't think I've ever seen one honestly very impressive!!


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

OMG Your greenbottle is GORGEOUS I am so jealous! I've got and have had loads of reptiles, buy my mom drew the line at tarantulas  I did care for the one at my high school, until our semester ended and the new class took over, and I heard the teacher (he was young, arrogant and had a tongue ring -_-) let it die because he never wet her sponge, I was devastated...


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh my, spiders make my skin crawl!!!!!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Love tarantulas I had a rosehair and a cobalt blue when I was a teenager. Don't have any reptiles or arachnids now


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

You seriously need to post a warning in the thread title for those of that are arachnophobia.  I hate spiders, and those pictures make my skin crawl.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree I nearly had a heart attack when that first pic pulled up! LOL

I hate spiders but yours are very beautiful...I'll look but I don't think I could ever keep one as a pet. 

I'll stick to my ball pythons.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

Ugh! I had a feeling i shouldn't have opened this thread lol


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

Lmao but seriously guys, think about it... when have you ever heard of an 8 legged GSD, or cat, or horse, or hamster, or snake... haha what else could it be, well, besides an octopus, but so far I haven't met anyone who's kept one as a pet...


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Uuugh....makes me feel veeerrrrrrrryyyyyyy uneasy.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Butterfly - yep!

Unfortunately the greenbottle will lose a lot of that color when he/she matures, but will keep a beautiful blue color all over with a reddish rump.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I admit that the faster ones make a me a little nervous... the P. Murinus's I have coming are abbreviated 'OBT' - known affectionately in the hobby as 'Orange Bitey Things'.. The L. Parahybana can reach a foot long and is one fast little booger. 

BUT what's ironic.. even small crickets terrify me - and I keep MANY of them to feed the T's lol I go in very prepared whenever I have to get one out.. And in the case of one jumping on me, a lot of jumping, screaming, and beating my clothes is in order..


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> I admit that the faster ones make a me a little nervous... the P. Murinus's I have coming are abbreviated 'OBT' - known affectionately in the hobby as 'Orange Bitey Things'.. The L. Parahybana can reach a foot long and is one fast little booger.
> 
> BUT what's ironic.. even small crickets terrify me - and I keep MANY of them to feed the T's lol I go in very prepared whenever I have to get one out.. And in the case of one jumping on me, a lot of jumping, screaming, and beating my clothes is in order..


All I see in that post are two words: FAST and BITEY


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

**CRINGE** I REALLY shouldn't have looked! I feel like I have things crawling on me now...


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Your green bottle blue looks more like a Costa Rican Tiger rump to me but oh well  I love T's I have had 13 at one time.

Here is the list of T's I have kept in the past.

T. blondi
P. regalis
B. smithi
Aphonopelma chalcodes
A. Hentzi
Citharischilus crawshayi
G. Rosea 
G. pulchripes
Cyclosternum fasciatum
Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Judging by the name of the thread I should have known better.. 

I will admit they are beautiful, when kept far.. faaaaar away. It's a good thing i'm not going to bed anytime soon lol.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Did anyone else have a spider nightmare last night? Wow, those pictures were just a bit too intense for me!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

OMG I look at your post yesterday and last night I had nightmares about them! They are pretty fascinating though!


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

They're beautiful.. as long as they're on pictures 
Just curious though.. what motivates you to keep spiders? Not trying to make fun of you or something, but I began to wonder about it. I mean.. they kinda just sit there all day and eat some stuff you give them. Can't put a leash on them and take them out for a walk or something


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

The GBB is just a baby right now, and has sling colors, whereas CRTR's keep theirs for their adult life.

Blazings, I was actually pretty scared of spiders, though still fascinated by them a few years back. So I got an adult G. Rosea, or 'Rose Hair Tarantula' because I'd heard they were slow, docile, and big enough to handle and was hoping that having to take care of one would get me over my fear. 

Well my rosie wasn't calm or docile! The first day she covered my hand in urticating hairs, which I had a bad reaction to, painful actually... and after a couple years she got progressively more defensive until you had to make sure she wasn't coming to get you when you changed her water lol

But I did like the little butthead. I grew very fond of tarantulas and spiders in general. It's a hobby more than anything, because as you stated you cannot interact with them like a dog or cat.. They don't enjoy being handled and are happiest left alone. It's like fishkeeping for the most part. You maintain them, keep them healthy and let them thrive and you're rewarded by seeing them flourish under your care. But they're not to be handled and usually are not affectionate to you - this goes for most smaller fish species.. 

Come to think of it, FISH are much more interactive than Tarantulas. I had a fancy in my pond who was very special needs that would swim into my hand and sit there until I grasper her and swung her back and forth gently, she'd just go limp and enjoy the ride. I have a few koi who like you have their side and chin stroked. One who will lay against my arm to get his belly stroked. 

I find tarantulas beautiful, and very fascinating. Right now none of them are on display, they're all in tubs inside of a bigger tub for heat. I see them when I take them out to feed and clean their enclosures. Some T's are referred to as 'pet rocks' because they do not move, and they grow SO slow.

The L. Parahybana will get big and stays in the open, and tend to be fairly active, so it's a good display tarantula..


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Well they are certainly interesting, I find them and not so active reptiles to be rather calming. My A hentzi would come out to visit me on occasion, some T's can have various personalities. Some are mean, others are nervous and some can be rather curious and always seem to investigate when your doing something in their cage.(And this is just based on individuals in the same species, all my rosies were calm)

As for FISH the larger cichlid species are the equivalent of aquatic puppy dogs.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

The first one is beautiful!

I love tarantulas, but if you get a daddy long legs near me, better get away, 'cause I'll take you out trying to get away from it. LOL


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

Anyways here are some cute vids for you all.





 
[email protected] this vid....




 
Though I will say this is possible to do with goldies and cichlids!





 
My oscars liked belly rubs but I have no vids of that These are NOT my vids BTW.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Geez! I almost died!!!! Don't do this again!!!!


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

I love your spider's,very pretty.I have never seen any like these before,only Tarantula's in the pet shop.
Well you learn something new everyday.
By the way, i know it's strange but i have a fish and frog phobia,yuck!!!
Linzi


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Awesome! I love the pics! I miss my arachnid family. Have you seen a African Flower mantis? I use to raise those too!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh yeah, I know the larger fish (usually) have great personality.. But for the most part, tetras and WCMM's and etc. are pretty darn primitive.. Very comparable to T's.

I have some pics coming up of the P. Irminia out of her tunnel, and some last pics of the GBB before he goes home.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

*** Pictures removed due to size ***











And J.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> And J.


I like this picture much better!!!

I have no idea why I keep looking at this thread. Why do I do this to myself :headbang:


----------



## Rival (Feb 1, 2011)

Awwww, I used to have tarantulas as a kid and LOVED them. I was really popular with the boys on the block...LOL. 

Very nice pictures!


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

DCluver33 said:


> I like this picture much better!!!
> 
> I have no idea why I keep looking at this thread. Why do I do this to myself :headbang:


Its because despite your revulsion your are secretly attracted to these mysterious misunderstood creatures.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

The Rosie.. It seems her name is going to be Candy, because she's just that sweet 





The unnamed jackass OBT:



The smaller, less intense OBT, his owner old says he's quite the runt because he's behind the other OBTs his age:



And we can't leave my little Ivan and Miranda out:



*** Pictures removed due to size


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I will put all of the pictures back up when I have time to resize every one of them..


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Ty Js mommy I would love to see them.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

wish i could see the pics .......


----------

